# Du sable dans la vaseline



## krystof (11 Janvier 2003)

C'est la mode des sujets de ce genre (n'est-ce pas 'tanplan)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bah voilà : 500

Méfie toi Alem, j'arrive


----------



## nato kino (11 Janvier 2003)

Ce n'est pas une mode, mais une coutume, qui date du temps où quand on passait un grade (avec une étoile de plus SVP), on ouvrait un post pour tous fêter ça ensemble au bar.
Mais tout se perd... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Bonne continuation quand même !_


----------



## melaure (11 Janvier 2003)

Mais il n'y a plus d'étoile. MacGé a été déchu du ciel ...


----------



## krystof (11 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Mais tout se perd... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Que veux-tu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La jeunesse n'est plus ce qu'elle était. Les églises sont en baisse de fréquentation, la guillotine rouille dans un hangar et Roger Gicquel ne présente plus les infos. Y a des jours, on f'rait mieux de rester couché


----------



## nato kino (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
 Roger Gicquel ne présente plus les infos.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Lui aussi ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Par contre Jean Claude Bourret écrit toujours des bouquins sur les extra terrestres....

Ils nous reste donc quelques points de repères....


----------



## krystof (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Par contre Jean Claude Bourret écrit toujours des bouquins sur les extra terrestres....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le dernier en date : "Où es-tu Yves Mourousi ?"


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ce n'est pas une mode, mais une coutume, qui date du temps où quand on passait un grade (avec une étoile de plus SVP), on ouvrait un post pour tous fêter ça ensemble au bar.
Mais tout se perd... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (...)* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne l'ai jamais fait, ou sauf peut-être pour mon 100e message je crois...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'y a-t-il pas d'autres choses bien plus importantes que le nombre de posts...


----------



## krystof (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne l'ai jamais fait, ou sauf peut-être pour mon 100e message je crois...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'y a-t-il pas d'autres choses bien plus importantes que le nombre de posts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Si, si. La façon dont on les écrit


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Si, si. La façon dont on les écrit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors, c'est bon, je suis peinard de ce côté-là...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Alors, c'est bon, je suis peinard de ce côté-là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
D'autres moins....


----------



## krystof (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
D'autres moins.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Amis de la dellation, bonsoir. Tu en as trop dit. Faut des noms maintenant


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Amis de la dellation, bonsoir. Tu en as trop dit. Faut des noms maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas mon genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis y en a trop....
Y a juste à faire une soustraction 7766-2 =


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne l'ai jamais fait, ou sauf peut-être pour mon 100e message je crois...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'y a-t-il pas d'autres choses bien plus importantes que le nombre de posts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Depuis que je perds mon temps sur ce forum, j'ai remarqué ceux qui savaient écrire, et j'ai remarqué ceux qui ne savaient pas écrire...

Toi, je ne t'ai pas remarqué...

Trés mauvais signe mon lapinou....


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * 

Depuis que je perds mon temps sur ce forum, j'ai remarqué ceux qui savaient écrire, et j'ai remarqué ceux qui ne savaient pas écrire...

Toi, je ne t'ai pas remarqué...

Trés mauvais signe mon lapinou.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut aussi parfois sortir du Bar et du bas du forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis tu n'es là que depuis le 23 décembre me semble-t-il... Donc bien peu de temps pour juger mon lapinet...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

salut, sonny, tu vas bien ?

on me dit que tu fous encore la pagaille dans le bar !

bah continues.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Va falloir me faire parvenir une définition précise de "foutre la pagaille"...

Qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait ????

T'as été élevé chez les jésuites ou quoi ?


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *
Toi, je ne t'ai pas remarqué... * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Méfie toi Alem, j'arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je vais boire un coup en t'attendant !


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je vais boire un coup en t'attendant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ne t'arrete pas dans un si bonne élan, voila mon verre


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 





* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore des problèmes d'orthographe Macinside...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Va falloir me faire parvenir une définition précise de "foutre la pagaille"...* 

[/QUOTE]

ouvre le dictionnaire et relis mon post 

je me cite "on me dit que tu fous encore la pagaille"

ai-je dit que tu foutais la pagaille ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *Qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait ????

T'as été élevé chez les jésuites ou quoi ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne sais pas ce que c'est jésuite, tu m'expliques ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Vous passez votre temps à picoler vous autres...

Et toi alem, ça va sinon ?

ça fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas fait vilipender...

Fouettes moi !!


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ne t'arrete pas dans un si bonne élan, voila mon verre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


nan, tu bois pas toi, déja qu'il faut que tu te prépares à recevoir une fessée cul-nu devant Silvia !


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 


nan, tu bois pas toi, déja qu'il faut que tu te prépares à recevoir une fessée cul-nu devant Silvia !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bizarre Foguenne est pas dans le coin...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2003)

d'accord, si c'est sylvia


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Vous passez votre temps à picoler vous autres...* 

[/QUOTE]

entre autres choses.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *Et toi alem, ça va sinon ? * 

[/QUOTE]

oui, mal dormi mais ça va.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *ça fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas fait vilipender...

Fouettes moi !!







* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, c'est pas mon style mais je veux bien prendre les photos, j'ai toujours eu un faible pour le labourage !


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * j'ai toujours eu un faible pour le labourage !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

labourage de quoi ?


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Bizarre Foguenne est pas dans le coin...  * 

[/QUOTE]

il doit former de nouvelles infirmières, c'est un garçon très consciencieux !


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

labourage de quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

terre, peau tu veux que je te montre sur toi pendant que je te donnerais ta fessée ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Si "on" t'a dit que je foutais la pagaille, enfonce toi dans le crâne une bonne fois "qu'on" t'a raconté n'importe quoi...

par jésuite j'entendais "pas marrant du tout, du tout, du tout, du tout..."

Mais je ne demande qu'a me tromper, pour une fois....


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

il doit former de nouvelles infirmières, c'est un garçon très consciencieux !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

des photos ?


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Si "on" t'a dit que je foutais la pagaille, enfonce toi dans le crâne une bonne fois "qu'on" t'a raconté n'importe quoi...* 

[/QUOTE]

pourtant, j'aime bien les histoires !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *par jésuite j'entendais "pas marrant du tout, du tout, du tout, du tout..."* 

[/QUOTE]

ah, tiens, je ne pensais pas à ça en pensant à jésuite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *Mais je ne demande qu'a me tromper, pour une fois.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ma pauvre fille, arrête de faire ta blasée sinon je vais être obligé de t'envoyer un SMG pour Pâques !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Tu pensais à quoi pour Jésuite ?????

Et je serais bien incapable de faire "ma blasée" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme tu dis, car au contraire de me "blaser" ce genre de commentaire aurai plutôt tendance à me faire grimper aux rideaux...

En général c'est jamais bon pour ceux à qui j'apprends la vie...


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> *  tu veux que je te montre sur toi pendant que je te donnerais ta fessée ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

trés peu pour moi


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

trés peu pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais pas ce qui est bon...

Une bonne fessée phalique de temps en temps...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Tu pensais à quoi pour Jésuite ?????

Et je serais bien incapable de faire "ma blasée" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme tu dis, car au contraire de me "blaser" ce genre de commentaire aurai plutôt tendance à me faire grimper aux rideaux...

En général c'est jamais bon pour ceux à qui j'apprends la vie...   * 

[/QUOTE]

oh oui, docteur, apprends moi la vie !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Bon, tourne toi, je vais d'abord te montrer ce qu'il ne faut pas faire...

Détends toi !! Tu m'as l'air crispé....


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Bon, tourne toi, je vais d'abord te montrer ce qu'il ne faut pas faire...

Détends toi !! Tu m'as l'air crispé.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

MOUAHAHAHAHA rassure-toi, si c'est juste pour m'écarquiller l'oculus que t'invente cette pseudo-philosophie à deux balles (trou de), je t'arrête tout de suite ma grande, Gribouille est bien plus attirante et franchement moins hypocrite, sois explicite mon bichon ! sinon t'arriveras à rien avec les jeunes de ce forum !!

sur ce, je vais essayer de dormir. Bonne nuit mon lapin, te foule pas le poignet !


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Bon, et sinon, au lieu d'essayer de te faire bien voir d'un public acquis d'avance à ta cause de redresseur de tort...

T'as pas un truc interessant à me raconter ?

Je n'ose pas parler d'un truc sympa....


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Bon, et sinon, au lieu d'essayer de te faire bien voir d'un public acquis d'avance à ta cause de redresseur de tort...

T'as pas un truc interessant à me raconter ?

Je n'ose pas parler d'un truc sympa.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non, je suis pas trop vu comme le redresseur de torts. mais toi, tu peux prendre ce rôle, tu me sembles bien parti.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(depuis le temps que tu nous demandes de dire un truc intéressant, tu voudrais pas nous en dire un ?)


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Tu penses bien que si je vous demande c'est que j'en suis incapable...

Sinon, je parlerais tout seul...ce qui d'un point de vue orthographique serait certainement moins traumatisant...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Tu penses bien que si je vous demande c'est que j'en suis incapable...* 

[/QUOTE]

ah ! mince alors

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> *Sinon, je parlerais tout seul...ce qui d'un point de vue orthographique serait certainement moins traumatisant...




* 

[/QUOTE]

à part te curer le nez avec l'orthographe, tu fais quoi ? (dans la vie, je veux dire)


----------



## krystof (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

à part te curer le nez avec l'orthographe, tu fais quoi ? (dans la vie, je veux dire?)  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le fils caché de Maître Capello


----------



## krystof (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

je vais boire un coup en t'attendant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tous les prétextes sont bons à ce que je vois.


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tous les prétextes sont bons à ce que je vois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]`

d'ailleurs, j'en suis au café au lait là


----------



## krystof (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * `

d'ailleurs, j'en suis au café au lait là?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

11h06. Bel effort


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

11h06. Bel effort  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et je continue avec la deuxième tasse. je vais quand même faire l'effort de souhaiter une bonne année à ma boulangère.


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * je vais quand même faire l'effort de souhaiter une bonne année à ma boulangère.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

parce que c'est pas encore fait ?


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * d'accord, si c'est sylvia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

d'abord, c'est Silvia avec un i


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

parce que c'est pas encore fait ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bah non je ne suis pas souvent là (pour plein de raisons).


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

coucou, c'est encore moi...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * coucou, c'est encore moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu vas bien ?


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Tu me cherches ?


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

ah non, je n'ai pas pour habitude de chercher ce que j'ai sous les yeux.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2003)

Tu devrais plutôt te répendre en excuses...pour avoir encore cédé à la facilité...en m'excluant...

Ce sont des méthodes maffieuses que tu utilises...

Mais cela m'amuse...ça me donne des raisons de me plaindre...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Tu devrais plutôt te répendre en excuses...pour avoir encore cédé à la facilité...en m'excluant...

Ce sont des méthodes maffieuses que tu utilises...

Mais cela m'amuse...ça me donne des raisons de me plaindre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

povre bout d'chou? quand comprendras-tu enfin que je ne te veux pas de mal ?
et tu parlais de mafieux dans la ville que tu habites !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, je crois que tu as été banni parce que tu étais insultant, je crois que quand tu le seras de nouveau, tu seras encore banni. relis la charte mon bon sonny.

le point de godwin est facilement atteint avec toi, tu ne sais pas débattre sans être méprisant ni insultant voire en utilisant des méthodes populistes en utilsant des termes dont tu ne connais même pas (ou alors trop bien, tel un journaliste de FranceTélémission) pour jeter l'opprobe sur quelqu'un.

Quand comprendras-tu, mon petit chou à la crème, que je suis content que tu t'amuses ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Que veux-tu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La jeunesse n'est plus ce qu'elle était. Les églises sont en baisse de fréquentation, la guillotine rouille dans un hangar et Roger Gicquel ne présente plus les infos. Y a des jours, on f'rait mieux de rester couché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait je suis d'accord avec Krystof


----------



## Azrael (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lino:</font><hr /> * 

En fait je suis d'accord avec Krystof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un nouveau !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr /> * 

Un nouveau !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et oui je suis nouveau et j'adore Lino Ventura pour ceux que ça intéresse?


----------



## Azrael (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lino:</font><hr /> * 
Et oui je suis nouveau et j'adore Lino Ventura pour ceux que ça intéresse?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Rien à carrer!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Vous passez votre temps à picoler vous autres...







* 

[/QUOTE]

Kess sa peu tfout


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2003)

*lino *
Nouveau membre
Enregistré(e) : 12/01/2003 
Messages: 3 
Lieu : Nice - France






La mafia niçoise fait une OPA sur Macgé !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2003)

Je ne connais pas encore 
Mc G et c'est pour ça que je ne participerait pas à l'OPA


----------



## Azrael (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par lino:</font><hr /> * Je ne connais pas encore 
Mc G et c'est pour ça que je ne participerait pas à l'OPA   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as raison le climat boursier est instable en ce moment...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2003)

I'll be back


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * lino 
Nouveau membre
Enregistré(e) : 12/01/2003 
Messages: 3 
Lieu : Nice - France






La mafia niçoise fait une OPA sur Macgé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Etrange : Sonnyboy se fait exclure de MacG et qu'est-ce qui nous arrive comme par hasard : un Lino tout beau tout neuf qui plus est de Nice (air méfiant). A enqueter


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 
Etrange : Sonnyboy se fait exclure de MacG 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi ?! Sonny s'est encore fait lourdé ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi donc ?


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Quoi ?! Sonny s'est encore fait lourdé ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi donc ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je crois qu'il était insultant.


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2003)

Tient donc ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors il ne doit pas être le seul...
Quels sont les autres élus ?


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tient donc ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Alors il ne doit pas être le seul...
Quels sont les autres élus ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

ya BHL qui s'est fait virer mais on sait pas pourquoi !!


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

En tout cas, pas moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour l'instant...


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2003)

Hummm...
Et l'Odile, vous l'avez pas virée ?
Parce que si on parle de propos insultants...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *(...) un Lino tout beau tout neuf qui plus est de Nice (air méfiant). A enqueter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore un coup des agents d'_Aux frontières du Raël_, Claude-Mulder Vorilhon et Brigitte-Scully Boissellier...


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Etrange : Sonnyboy se fait exclure de MacG et qu'est-ce qui nous arrive comme par hasard : un Lino tout beau tout neuf qui plus est de Nice (air méfiant). A enqueter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Promis, juré, j'y suis pour rien


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Hummm...
Et l'Odile, vous l'avez pas virée ?
Parce que si on parle de propos insultants...  * 

[/QUOTE]

non, Odile bénéficie du doute qui subsiste sur son véritable sexe !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2003)

Si c'était sexuel, fallait le dire tout de suite...


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Si c'était sexuel, fallait le dire tout de suite...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ah Odile, tout un poème


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Si c'était sexuel, fallait le dire tout de suite...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne l'avais pas encore compris


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Promis, juré, j'y suis pour rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas sûr !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le gang des niçois çà te dit quet'chose ? Hein ? Allez, si tu parles tu prendras que 15 ans. Alors c'est qui le chef qui a commandité cet attentat contre MacGé qui fait que ca rame depuis quelques jours ?
Alors tu passe aux aveux


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pas sûr !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Le gang des niçois çà te dit quet'chose ? Hein ? Allez, si tu parles tu prendras que 15 ans. Alors c'est qui le chef qui a commandité cet attentat contre MacGé qui fait que ca rame depuis quelques jours ?
Alors tu passe aux aveux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, non, non, c'est pas moi, c'est lui


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu ne l'avais pas encore compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Je ne suis pas très SM... Désolé !!


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je ne suis pas très SM... Désolé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

plutot DS si je me souviens bien !


----------



## nato kino (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

plutot DS si je me souviens bien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, ID !!
Le coupé ID dessiné par Pichon-Parat en 1965...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

Bon ,pour répondre pel mèle à cette profusion de messages...

1 - Alem, tu aurais tort de croire que j'ignore la signification des mots que j'emploie...

2 - Je n'ai, bien évidement était insultant avec personne, et je suis bien d'accord avec tanplan lorsqu'il dit qu'il y aurait peut être deux ou trois types a virer avant moi...

3 - Lino c'est pas moi, il n'a pas mon talent.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

le point de godwin est facilement atteint avec toi, tu ne sais pas débattre sans être méprisant ni insultant voire en utilisant des méthodes populistes en utilsant des termes dont tu ne connais même pas (ou alors trop bien, tel un journaliste de FranceTélémission) pour jeter l'opprobe sur quelqu'un.

Tu m'en veux si j'ai du mal à saisir le sens de cette phrase ?

Tiens je vais être méprisant :
A priori, si quelqu'un comme moi ne comprends pas une phrase, c'est qu'elle ne veut rien dire...

Ou peut être qu'elle veut, mais qu'elle ne peut pas....


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * le point de godwin est facilement atteint avec toi, tu ne sais pas débattre sans être méprisant ni insultant voire en utilisant des méthodes populistes en utilsant des termes dont tu ne connais même pas (ou alors trop bien, tel un journaliste de FranceTélémission) pour jeter l'opprobe sur quelqu'un.

Tu m'en veux si j'ai du mal à saisir le sens de cette phrase ?

Tiens je vais être méprisant :
A priori, si quelqu'un comme moi ne comprends pas une phrase, c'est qu'elle ne veut rien dire...

Ou peut être qu'elle veut, mais qu'elle ne peut pas.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'as passé une bonne journée mon chou à la crème ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu as appris ton orthographe depuis ce matin et ces calamiteuses conjugaisons ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

J'aime bien quand tu m'appelles mon choux à la crème...

Ne t'inquiète pas pour mes conjugaisons, mon niveau d'étude me met à l'abris de ce genre de problème...

J'ai passé une bonne journée...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />*J'aime bien quand tu m'appelles mon choux à la crème...*

[/QUOTE]

Mon chou*x* ?

Un niveau d'étude ne met à l'abri de rien du tout, il semble...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

Doc mes burnes is back...

Faut voir que je ne mange pas beaucoup de chou (à la crème ou pas...)

Je sens que je vais me faire virer, si tu réponds encore...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />*Mon niveau d'étude me met à l'abris de ce genre de problème...*

[/QUOTE]

Je devrais sans doute y rester, moi, à l'abr*i*. Mais si ce centième message, que je te dédie, pouvait contribuer à ton bannissement, j'accepte l'augure de nouvelles insultes.

Bien amicalement,


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 
ce centième message* 

[/QUOTE]

Champomy ou Tourtel, Doc ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Je devrais sans doute y rester, moi, à l'abri. Mais si ce centième message, que je te dédie, pouvait contribuer à ton bannissement, j'accepte l'augure de nouvelles insultes.

Bien amicalement,







* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai pas eu le temps de t'injurier, j'avais sommeil...

Pour une autre fois peut être ?

Ciao ma grosse poule.


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

J'ai pas encore reçu le faire-part de ton mariage avec Doc. Normal ou oublie involontaire


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

Je refuse de me marier avec lui, il est pas rigolo...

Et il a l'outrecuidance de me signaler mes fautes d'ortho pourtant si rares....


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

Comment dit-on déjà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qui aime bien châ......


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2003)

Qui aime bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cha chent mauvais ichi...


----------



## krystof (13 Janvier 2003)

Qui c'est qu'a pt


----------



## krystof (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Qui aime bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cha chent mauvais ichi...   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as un cheveux sur la langue


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Hello "doc mes choses" ...

How are you ?

Marcha les études ?

Va falloir bosser si on veut devenir philosophe comme papa....

Bisous partout, ton bichounet qui t'aime.


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Va falloir bosser si on veut devenir philosophe comme papa....  * 

[/QUOTE]

On avait dit pas la famille...Nom de Dieu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(tu penses à B.H.L.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Zut, encore un motif pour me virer....

Oui je pensais à l'entarté...


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Zut, encore un motif pour me virer....  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pour l'instant, tu tiens bien la route.
9h54 et toujours aucune menace d'expulsion


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

La journée est pas finie...


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

Des promesses, des promesses...


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Malheureusement les évênements ont prouvé que ce la ne dépendait pas de moi du tout !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2003)

On s'en doute !! Quoique...


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Malheureusement les évênements ont prouvé que ce la ne dépendait pas de moi du tout !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est toujours la faute des autres  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pareil en prison. Tous les détenus sont innocents


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Janvier 2003)

Ils ne le sont pas tous...mais il y en a...et c'est regrettable...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Ils ne le sont pas tous...mais il y en a...et c'est regrettable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi je te dis qu'ils le sont tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Libérez Papon...ah merde, c'est déjà fait


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Attention tu vas te faire virer...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Ils ne vont pas te faire ce plaisir...


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Rien ne dit que ça me ferait plaisir...

Je suis pas un ingrat comme toi !!!!


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Je viens de t'appeler. Jamais tu décroches..


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Portable ?

Je l'ai oublié aujourd'hui...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Orgie ce soir ?

Y a même moyen de ce rejoindre  à 19 heures à Quai Ouest pour l'apéro..


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Je peux pas jusqu'a samedi...

On essaie samedi ?


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

OK.
Sinon, marcha lou séou..


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Bof, mezzo mezzo...


----------



## krystof (16 Janvier 2003)

Y avait du sable dans la vaseline


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Janvier 2003)

Peut être, et puis tu sais, les souris ont la peau tendre...Mais bon, fume ! c'est du belge...

Merde j'ai oublié mon culte sur la commode...

Le mieux c'est qu'on liquide et on s'en va...

Parce que je ne voudrais pas entrer dans la vie privée de Walter Klozett...

Et puis Bouge ton pieds que je vois la mer !!!

Non c'est vrai quoi...


----------

